# Merc or Fiat



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Sure this subject has been done before BUT as the base vehicles keep changing I was hoping you good people might give me some help with the relative merits of Fiat and Merc based vehicles. I have a leaning towards Merc RWD twin rear wheel heavy chassis and 3 litre auto but the people tell me the Fiats are now better than the Merc base and we would be wasting our money on the Merc, thinking of new vehicle.

HELP

Vanroyce


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Listen to your ' Leaning' thoughts and go for the merc twin rear wheeler.

Paul.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

In a word 'MERC' 

I wouldn't touch another fiat with a barge pole.

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My personal thoughts are that I would prefer a Merc as no cam belt to replace, however I have recently read in the Practical M/h awards edition that although Fiat had the judder problem a couple of years ago, suprisingly their market share is increasing and Mercs is decreasing. It is also reported that Mercs seem to have electrical problems. 
Maybe it is the luck of the draw :?:
On our present Fiat, we have replaced both the engine ECU and the brake ECU and the brake one was the most expensive.
Overall, I am quite happy with her and she drives well.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Def a Merc, I have always had Fiat, My new one is a Merc and by god what a difference, it is also the 3.0 V6 Auto and it's fantastic.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies, NEC next weekend.

Vanroyce


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi, those of you who know me well will know that Merc would be my choice BUT....I'd think long and hard about the V6 3 litre; it's fairly thirsty by all accounts. The 2.2 is a lighter engine, but you can still get a 163bhp version, it's still chain driven, and is rather more economical.

As far as the relative reliability is concerned, the difference is simple as far as I'm concerned. If it goes wrong Merc fix it; 98% of parts within 48 hours. Fiat will argue forever, and then will take six weeks to get the parts. Look how long the Juddergate saga drifted on, and by many accounts it's not 100% fixed yet.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
My Fiat 3000 is fantastic and such an improvement on the 2.8 JTD.
Someone told me that the 3ltr is chain driven whereas the 2.3 is cam belt!
Is this correct?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> My Fiat 3000 is fantastic and such an improvement on the 2.8 JTD.
> Someone told me that the 3ltr is chain driven whereas the 2.3 is cam belt!
> Is this correct?
> ...


Yes.

Paul.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mercedes all the way


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mercedes all the way


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it is a good question and many good points spoken about both.As to the mpg, well I normally get around 23mpg from my 3.0 fiat, low profile, which is FWD, no cam belt.very comfitable to sit in and to drive, quiet as well,however the auto box is not a proper autobox as such. 
can actually hear the wife speak as well as the sat nav.
the merc is RWD, which I consider gives a better and more stable ride,more suitable for a big or heavy van, not sure of the mpg or the comfort of the seats on the new ones.
Therefore in your position I would go and test drive both on similar sizes of motorhome to be able to make a qualified choice.

cabby


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

( BUT....I'd think long and hard about the V6 3 litre; it's fairly thirsty by all accounts. )

Merc Again
3litre V6 Auto
24/25mpg 4.2Ton Hymer 
Fantastic performance
Soundman


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback, some people say the Merc wallow and weave a bit in the wind BUT can not see many complaints on here. Iveco should be in the frame as well but I can not get comfortable with the driving position, might have a look at Concorde Credo Passion if they have one at the NEC.

Vanroyce


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Merc is now a 9 yr old Sprinter based 316CDI to date it has never failed, goes like the proverbial of the shovel when required and we have never got stuck.
I have no experience of the latest Fiat,Pug or Citroen (Sevel Build) so cannot pass comment. 
But or last van was Pug based and followed a VW.
Just upon lifting the bonnet the difference in build quality was apparent. Sure enough we had silly things fail on the base vehicle, instrument cluster, fuel sender, wheel bearings and the ability to get stuck on almost any surface.

So IMHO I would go for the Merc.

Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A person on O&A Forum runs a fleet of vans and he really rates the Fiat.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Merc*

Have run mercs for years, old fwd vitos were dogs, especilally if you had a poor dealer or mechanic. But the sprinters overall are superb. I run two. Both are great, v6 motorhome at 5t returns the same mpg as my 3t 4 cylinder auto.

Have had issues with solenoid type ignition keys on new model and would not go near Another sprintshift or any other robotised gearbox.

Go for the Mercedes !


----------

